# oak tree and locust tree slingshot testing



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi boyz & girlz ,
i ve jus mount rubber band on my slingshot, and i am very surprise how he's precise. The stick is too short for me 8(cm), i think add 1.5 / 2 cm for more confort.










I ve mount and testing this one to , very nice grip but a little to big and i don't like the precision. But my favorit is now my oak tree model , sure!







.

all shoot testing with pebbles ammo, simple rubber 230mm x 24mm x 14mm , pouch 20mm x 80 mm on the oak tree model.

I make a copy soon


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very good craftsmanship, beautiful work.
Philly


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

thank you very much Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic job, and very nice selection of wood.

Both grow in my immdiate area. I'm guessing the locust is black locust?


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

Its *Robinia pseudoacacia* tree , its my fav of tree but it must be very dry or it splits easily.
Your slings are great


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, Black Locust. The bark is thick and scaley, and is excellent for starting fires.


----------

